# ready for scallop season



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

anybody else going to St.Joe Monday?


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

This is the first year were not going in the last 15yrs, pretty disappointing... 
Hoping they make a comeback for next year!
Isnt the limit for this short season 40 scallops per person?


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

40 per and a 15 day season. we gonna try. I aint missed it in years and didn't want to start


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck, you can at least get some fishing in while your there as well. Check that rock jetty at the bend when you turn onto the peninsula. There are tons of reds, flounder, and trout there. I like to drag bull-minnows or peter mullet on a jig head with a fluorocarbon leader. I have caught TONS of fish there!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

We here. Gonna get started in a little.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

It's rough. Not many people out today and that was a good thing for the ones that didn't come. We normally pick them up even in slim years. Not today. I turned my few back loose after a hour and half and started crabbing. Momma didn't pick up the first one. It's gonna be a while before there's a bunch of scallops again if ever,.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

man, that sucks. looks like i picked the right time to replace my knee. bout to go crazy though, cooped up here and just looking at the boat hanging over the water.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report... Hope today is better...

That knee makes me hurt just looking at it...


...


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cobiacatcher said:


> Good luck, you can at least get some fishing in while your there as well. Check that rock jetty at the bend when you turn onto the peninsula. There are tons of reds, flounder, and trout there. I like to drag bull-minnows or peter mullet on a jig head with a fluorocarbon leader. I have caught TONS of fish there!


 Is this the bend your talking about?


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

We went this weekend. It was our first time going and didn't do too good. Got about 40 saturday an only 15 yesterday but we had fun. Fish and Game checked our license and said nobody was getting limits


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

We also went this past weekend... We worked for them and got 75 over our 200 boat limit and had to send some back........ If someone had anchored where we were after we left, they would have the most conflicted report ever...:..


...


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

Were you over past Black's Island ?


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

catfever24 said:


> Is this the bend your talking about?


Hey sorry, I just saw this! Yes, this is the bend.. I have caught LOTS of fish there! Specks, redfish, flounder, tarpon, sharks, bluefish, ect... Hope yall had fun


----------

